# CHONGQING | Loncin Center | 278m | 56 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://news.dichan.sina.com.cn/2011/05/20/321221.html
http://e.weibo.com/u/2998106490

First renders. They say 380m, by Atkins.


----------



## Bewal (May 12, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Chongqing is back :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yup, with lots of great designs!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The first two renders are the best.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

This looks great, will it be in Jiefangbei?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ In Guayinqiao. You can see Tianhe Tower (328m) in the background in the first render.


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

The building looks great.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

That is a very elegant design. The hall in the last 2 pics looks really good as well.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

420m, much taller than expected.
http://skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=3269


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

great design


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ugh, for a bit I thought the cut-in-half picture was the actual design!
That would have looked horrible :lol:

Otherwise, great idea for a building. Another double-skinned clad! I wonder if this will be a new trend in China?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

great news for the height increase and even better news for choosing the superior design :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Indeed, this design is brilliant!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

This building is stunning.

If it doesn't get built, hopefully the design can be donated to Melbourne rather than being thrown out...


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

city_thing said:


> This building is stunning.
> 
> If it doesn't get built, hopefully the design can be donated to Melbourne rather than being thrown out...


This would look quite nice in place of the current Australia 108 design :lol:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ that's for sure.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i think it fits perfectly for chongqing, i would just like to move it south over the river :cheers: because the skyline will look quite spread out when these buildings are all finished


----------



## TheZoolooMaster (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a nice alternative to the Shanghai Tower design for "bringing the outdoors in". 

Apparently "Loncin" (read Longxin 隆鑫) makes motorbikes and quads.


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=646&lat=29.5751650000&lng=106.5355830000&z=16&t=k


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The atriums look better than in ST.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ which is also the most interesting side of this tower to watch.


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

latest design so far


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

new skyline of guanyinqiao


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

podium part


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what are the towers behind it in the renders. one looks like 400m aswell and the other like 300m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Tianhe Tower (foundation) and Future International (built)


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

on the renders they certainly look taller


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Or maybe Loncin Center is shorter than we think


----------



## oompaloompa (Jun 27, 2010)

Amazing design... love it !


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

I found this today by 摩天重庆 (Ferris Chongqing)
I don' t know if I am right but
it' s called Loncin-Center


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! I'll ask ilh lol


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

if thats the main tower, we missed the whole prep phase and it goes to U/C :drool:


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

KillerZavatar said:


> if thats the main tower, we missed the whole prep phase and it goes to U/C :drool:


We can't see the main tower in this picture. The sites here are for T2 150.30m, T3 151.30m. Quite strange, they use a luffing tower crane in the middle of two towers. For what, for the podium? And the floor plan is in a circle form, not in a square as shown in the rendering. I'm totally lost.:nuts:


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

Another pic by 摩天重庆 from weibo.com. The main tower is out of this picture.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

also i still think this building will be under 350m


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> also i still think this building will be under 350m


Yes, the latest design doesn't look like 420m


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

278 m / 56 fl and 2 x 150 m / 31 fl

http://www.chinahuashi.com.cn/Article.aspx?ID=1a6d008d-4ab0-4b26-b310-011effe7a2bc


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

so it got a massie height decrease? what a pity


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Typical in Chongqing sadly.


----------

